# My apologies



## vowell462 (Feb 15, 2011)

After looking through some of my prior post, I realize that I may have come across as a know it all or the cynical type. I just wanted to let everyone on here know that it is not my intention to do so. 

 I have no bearings for insulting anyones intelligence or discounting there beliefs. I do believe it is your right to believe whatever you wish and it is your right. I will try in the future to not insult anyone of any faith or theory.

My intentions in this forum is to gain knowledge. I may ask questions about your beliefs and rebutt them, but will never tell you they are wrong. I dont vision this forum as a debate forum, but simply a learning forum. Most of you are much more intelligent than I. 

Having said that, I would like to personally apologize to those who Ive made smart comments to and will do my best in the future not do so. I respect everyones opinion on this forum and look foward to further threads.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 15, 2011)

Brother, I think we're all in the same boat you speak of.
We all need to be learning each day.  For me to learn, I have to change something. I don't know about you, but it's tough for me to get my mind to change sometimes.
I for one appreciate your being here.
There's a lot to be learned from the spiritual people in the Spiritual forum.  We will learn a lot from you also.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 16, 2011)

ronnie t said:


> brother, i think we're all in the same boat you speak of.
> We all need to be learning each day.  For me to learn, i have to change something. I don't know about you, but it's tough for me to get my mind to change sometimes.
> I for one appreciate your being here.
> There's a lot to be learned from the spiritual people in the spiritual forum.  We will learn a lot from you also.



x 2


----------



## Madman (Feb 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Brother, I think we're all in the same boat you speak of.
> We all need to be learning each day.  For me to learn, I have to change something. I don't know about you, but it's tough for me to get my mind to change sometimes.
> I for one appreciate your being here.
> There's a lot to be learned from the spiritual people in the Spiritual forum.  We will learn a lot from you also.



x3


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Brother, I think we're all in the same boat you speak of.
> We all need to be learning each day.  For me to learn, I have to change something. I don't know about you, but it's tough for me to get my mind to change sometimes.
> I for one appreciate your being here.
> There's a lot to be learned from the spiritual people in the Spiritual forum.  We will learn a lot from you also.



Agreed!


----------

